# Best Used BMW?



## frostbyte (Jun 18, 2010)

I have about $6500 to spend on my first BMW? What's the best BMW for the money? This car will be my daily driver car, and as long as the mpg isn't too bad I'm fine with it. I was really interested in the 318ti, but those are so hard to find. Any other suggestions?


----------



## haskindm (Jun 1, 2011)

The best used car is the car that is in the best condition and has had the best care. Does not matter so much what the new car was like. What matters is how the previous owner treated it. The best new car in the world could be a dog if it was abused. On the other hand, a well cared for car that does not have the greatest reputation can be great as a used car. Don't spend all of your money on the purchase. Keep some money in reserve for repairs/maintenance.


----------



## Carraway (Sep 16, 2010)

haskindm offers excellent advice. I'll just also add that given your budget, I do not think a BMW is a good choice for you at this time unless you are an excellent mechanic and have set some money aside for parts. You're looking at a pretty well-used car for that price, one which will likely need some repair and maintenance, and the cost of this will be a pretty significant portion of your car budget. I suggest saving the daily-driver BMW for when you're in a better financial position, or just have an older one as a second, fun car, and you enjoy working on it. In that case, I'd find the best-maintained, non-turbo, manual transmission 3 series I could find, preferably an E30.


----------



## KSims1868 (Apr 16, 2012)

There are deals out there and then there are some that look great in pictures but end up being a polished turd upon closer inspection. Read this site and search for previous discussions related to buying used BMWs. I just spent less than $6000 on my E46 and it's clean, runs awesome, and has been meticulously maintained. 
I passed on an E36 that could have been purchased for $5,000 (or just over). It was a 1-owner with 77k miles. It had it's flaws and a less than perfect paint job (re-spray) but for the price it was in really good condition. It's on Houston's Craigslist if you want to look it up.


----------



## sandrajolly (Apr 27, 2012)

The BMW 3-Series line up is top of the charts according to Auto Express, and with lots of them hitting second-hand forecourts, prices are now more attractive than ever.BMWs tend to have good service histories, giving extra confidence. The 3-Series finished in a steady 26th place in the Top 100 of our Driver Power satisfaction survey, so the ownership experience won't hold any nasty surprises.


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

i agree with others that indicate that a BMW isn't probably the best choice given a $6500 budget.

My signature gives some further hints - your Volvo may not be cheap to run either. There are better choices for the time being, or just keep running your Volvo and start driving BMW's to see what you would like to save up for.


----------



## sharay38 (Mar 29, 2012)

Frostbyte, while the advice provided is valid, I somewhat disagree. Yes, BMWs can be expensive, and, yes, I've been fortunate. I'm on my 3rd, each of which I bought for under $5,000. Proper maintenance, and doing as much as you can yourself makes a big difference. While a few of the issues I've had to deal with were more costly than other brands with a similar issue, overall, I haven't spent more keeping my BMWs than the Buicks I used to own. I've had the current e34 for just over a year, and and have spent about $500 total on parts and labor, including oil changes.


----------



## Turbo_525 (May 29, 2011)

sharay -

Nice line-up there! good to see some XJ model Jags, I like those as well

I should clarify - it's not that BMW's Have to be expensive, but they can be. In college ('92-96) I bought and owned an '82 Saab 900 turbo. It was a blast to drive, even with dog-leg 1-2 shifting and plenty of old Garrett GT35 turbo lag. but for $2600 iniital cost and about $1000 spent over 4 years of ownership, it was quite the cheap ride for college. Not perfect (inop A/C, questionable radio, etc) but relaible and would actually start at -25F as well. 

So, I would say that the 318ti idea is a good one - simpler will be better, but especially on the older models you can work on them and enjoy them. My e39 turned expensive quick, that's why it's gone now.


----------



## jggonzalez (Apr 27, 2012)

I think a few of the others had good advice - a BMW can be a great used car if it was properly maintained. I bought a brand new 318ti Sport in 1996. I drove it for several years, then sold it when I got married. I included a full set of records with it. My friend took decent care of it and also kept detailed maintenance and repair records. I just bought it back from him late last year. The car is doing great for a 16 year-old car! I've had to do two repairs (oil filter housing gasket and muffler), but other than those she has been very dependable. Just make sure you keep ahead of cooling problem issues - I replaced the two plastic cooling hose connectors to the side and rear of the block and the water pump immediately as preventative maintenance. All three were the original parts and had 180K miles on them. Each car has an Achilles Heel, you just need to figure out what it is and keep on top of it so it doesn't cost you an arm and a leg.


----------



## sharay38 (Mar 29, 2012)

Turbo_525 said:


> sharay -
> 
> Nice line-up there! good to see some XJ model Jags, I like those as well


Thanks, Turbo. We like them too. All 3 are daily drivers, Me the '95 XJ, Wife, the 540i, and my son the '91 XJ. Fortunately, all 3 provide excellent reliability. Otherwise it could be some serious hurt.:yikes:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

late E30 318i- its like a 318ti (same dash, rear suspension), only better looking. $6000 would get you a really nice 325i with money left over. A $6k E46 will have more miles and generally be in worse shape than a similarly priced E30 or E36.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

cwsqbm said:


> late E30 318i- its like a 318ti (same dash, rear suspension), only better looking. $6000 would get you a really nice 325i with money left over. A $6k E46 will have more miles and generally be in worse shape than a similarly priced E30 or E36.


If you can find a good 318 or 325/330 and can connect with a good indie garage this could be the most exciting and satisfying car you could ever own. It is far superior to any non-German car you will ever own.


----------



## MarshallB (Mar 1, 2019)

*BMW X1-Series *Nice car, very nice&#8230; i don't want to buy it until i test it. What is your opinion?


----------



## MarshallB (Mar 1, 2019)

*2016 BMW 4-Series*

*BMW 4-Series* Nice car, very nice&#8230; i don't want to buy it until i test it. What is your opinion?


----------

